# Seiko Snzh55K1



## silversid (Aug 27, 2013)

Thinking of getting a Seiko SNZH55K1, anyone on here got one?


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Nope, does a SNZH57 count 










Great watches & excellent VFM :yes:


----------



## silversid (Aug 27, 2013)

Thats a very nice watch :thumbup:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

silversid said:


> Thats a very nice watch :thumbup:


Cheers, there is quite a few SNZH53/55/57/59s on here & I've not read a negative comment


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

That's very nice mutley. What's the power reserve like?

Regards

Jamie


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

:hi: Thanks Jamie

I've never checked but I understand the power reserve on the 7s36 movement is approx 42-46 hours


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

silversid said:


> Thinking of getting a Seiko SNZH55K1, anyone on here got one?


Good watch and seen one on amazon at a big discount.


----------



## silversid (Aug 27, 2013)

richy176 said:


> silversid said:
> 
> 
> > Thinking of getting a Seiko SNZH55K1, anyone on here got one?
> ...


Ordered the black one this morning, really hard choice after seeing that gold one on here, but black was my first choice.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

I've got one and very nice it is too.



Only downside I find is that the winding on the 7s26 doesn't seem that efficient so if I've had a lazy day the watch may stop on the bedside table overnight but for the price very hard to beat. IMO.

hope you enjoy it.!


----------



## silversid (Aug 27, 2013)

How easy is it to get it going again?


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

A quick shake and off it goes, possibly it is just mine.


----------



## silversid (Aug 27, 2013)

So not very popular, only 2 people so far :huh:


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

I don't know how many members there are for thie forum but when you consider that number of watches that have been made over the years and the number made evry day then getting two people who own any particular model is not bad.

If you look online at sites like creation watches they list 59 divers watches) you will start to appreciate what a choice you have. Then you get models made for specific markets such as Thailand or USA and that is just for Seiko.

Buying a Seiko is a bit like buying a japanese car - you just know it is going to work well.


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi. I'm new to the forum and have been waiting for my registration to be complete so that I can reply to this thread.

I bought one of these last October as a Christmas present to myself, and having used it for a few months at the start of the year it is now confined to my display box. It gains about 4 minutes a week, and having been used to Quartz accuracy for many years, this annoys me. I sent it back to Seiko for adjustment, but it came back with a report saying that it was within specification for a mechanical watch. Back to quartz for me !


----------



## silversid (Aug 27, 2013)

Bob Sheruncle said:


> Hi. I'm new to the forum and have been waiting for my registration to be complete so that I can reply to this thread.
> 
> I bought one of these last October as a Christmas present to myself, and having used it for a few months at the start of the year it is now confined to my display box. It gains about 4 minutes a week, and having been used to Quartz accuracy for many years, this annoys me. I sent it back to Seiko for adjustment, but it came back with a report saying that it was within specification for a mechanical watch. Back to quartz for me !


That doesnâ€™t sound good, mines coming Tuesday so I hope it keeps better time.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Must admit that I like the Seiko Kinetic watches as trhey are also very accurate. 4 minutes a week does sounds on the high side - I have been testing two kinetics Seikos and an automatic Zenith for the last month. The one I have worn every day is within 5 seconds of the world clock and the other two which have been on a winder are within 30 seconds.

I have seen a Grand Seiko limited edition which is claimed accurate to within 5 seconds a year but not sure my reactions are fast enough to set it spot on in the first place.

I read an article the other day about the $690k watch that Raphael Nadal wears as part of his sponsorship deals. It said that the other players joke about how accurate it is given that Nidal has a reputation for always being late!


----------



## jp-t853 (Mar 8, 2013)

I have a snzh71j which ran 40s per day fast from the factory. I adjusted it and it now runs 3-4s slow per day consistently it is not hard to do. The point is they are very capable of running accurately.


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

jp-t853 said:


> I have a snzh71j which ran 40s per day fast from the factory. I adjusted it and it now runs 3-4s slow per day consistently it is not hard to do. The point is they are very capable of running accurately.


That's 5 seconds a day more than mine is running. If I find out how to adjust it I assume I will invalidate the warranty? (If I do the adjustment myself I mean)


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

I have a Seiko monster it gains about 10-15 seconds a day - perfectly acceptable for me given the price tag and the fact that I can reset the time each day/ every other day. I suppose if you want/ need something more accurate then perhaps go down the quartz/ atomic route.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Some of the Quartz watches are accurate to a few seconde per year but I bet if someone asks the time they still get something like "just coming up to 10.30" rather than "9.27 and 43 seconds".Few years ago an American asked me the time and I said quarter past eleven and she looked at me as if I was from Mars. Then asked what that meant - was it 15 after or 15 before eleven!


----------



## silversid (Aug 27, 2013)

Well its arrived, must say I love it, not too big or heavy.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

sweet :yes:


----------



## Derek Mc (Aug 22, 2013)

Liking that a lot!


----------



## silversid (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks, its amazing what you can get for the money.


----------



## Derek Mc (Aug 22, 2013)

This forum has really opened my eyes to that, I am radically changing my views in favour of brands like this.


----------



## silversid (Aug 27, 2013)

Same here, I am now looking for another Seiko, probably a cheaper second hand one, so I have one for work and one for best.

Need to get to 50 posts :yes:


----------



## badshot (Jun 3, 2010)

I had one sold it recently, nice watch but I get bored easy do out it went, maybe Ill get another one day though as I sort of miss it now lol


----------

